# File move from UFS (NFS exported) to NTFS (ntfs-3g), panics system



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2012)

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
fault virtual address   = 0x0
fault code              = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0x0
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xeae1ec48
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xeae1ec70
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                        = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 2390 (mv)
trap number             = 12
panic: page fault
Uptime: 3m46s
Physical memory: 1015 MB
Dumping 74 MB: 59 43 27 11

No symbol "stopped_cpus" in current context.
No symbol "stoppcbs" in current context.
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/linux.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/linux.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfscl.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfslock.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfssvc.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/krpc.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/krpc.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/krpc.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfscommon.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfsd.ko
Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko...Reading symbols from /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko.symbols...done.
done.
Loaded symbols for /boot/kernel/nfslockd.ko
Reading symbols from /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/modules/fuse.ko
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/osscore.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/osscore.ko
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/oss_audigyls.ko...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/oss/modules/oss_audigyls.ko
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
244     pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb) list *0x0
No source file for address 0x0.
(kgdb) bt
#0  doadump (textdump=1) at pcpu.h:244
#1  0xc05f148c in kern_reboot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:442
#2  0xc05f1692 in panic (fmt=Variable "fmt" is not available.
) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:607
#3  0xc084f41c in trap_fatal (frame=0xeae1ec08, eva=0) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:975
#4  0xc084f4b9 in trap_pfault (frame=0xeae1ec08, usermode=0, eva=0) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:839
#5  0xc08500c9 in trap (frame=0xeae1ec08) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:558
#6  0xc083c8fc in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:168
#7  0x00000000 in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
(kgdb) list *0xeae1ec48
No source file for address 0xeae1ec48.
(kgdb) list *0xeae1ec70
No source file for address 0xeae1ec70.
(kgdb) quit
```


```
Dump header from device /dev/ada0s3b
  Architecture: i386
  Architecture Version: 2
  Dump Length: 78614528B (74 MB)
  Blocksize: 512
  Dumptime: Thu Apr  5 16:09:42 2012
  Hostname: blackhole.starforce.biz
  Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
  Version String: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Thu Apr  5 13:06:56 CEST 2012
    root@blackhole.starforce.biz:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SHITHOLE
  Panic String: page fault
  Dump Parity: 4194422111
  Bounds: 6
  Dump Status: good
```


----------

